
This September, OLED no longer "three to five years away" - blasdel
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2009/08/this-september-oled-no-longer-three-to-five-years-away.ars
======
jacquesm
It's going to be very interesting to see how people will adapt to the power
drain issue here.

White text on a black background is no longer what people are used to, but to
maximize battery live on these devices that's the way to go.

The next hurdle would be software companies and website makers. Most text is
black-on-white now, a regular display is pretty much a constant drain because
the backlight is what consumes most of the power, an OLED will consume more as
more pixels are turned on and brighter.

Green or Amber text on black anybody ?

~~~
peoplerock
For text I can live with light on dark... as long as I can reverse when
needed.

...which is the joy (on my aging PowerBook at least) of cmd-opt-cntl-8 -- also
a real treat to scare a noob relative into thinking I've destroyed their Mac
;)

------
kschults
I had some friends that made OLEDs in a MatSci lab last year. It was an
incredibly complicated and drawn-out process, not to mention sensitive and
nit-picky. Sure, automation would most of the problems, but I don't envy the
people who have to make and test each revision.

